
Show HN: An Atari Breakout Clone in an Observable Notebook - jashkenas
https://beta.observablehq.com/@jashkenas/breakout
======
dvh
In one episode of That '70s show Kelso and Red complained that the pong game
is too easy because the pad is too wide. They opened the console, used the
welding gun and successfully shrank the pad and made it harder:

Red: this is the future

Kelso: yeah, computers...

Red: no dumbass, welding!

